# Plz guide in buying this gsd puppy



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi everyone
This is my first time buying a dog
I have attached the pics of the puppy I'm getting
So can anyone tell about the purity/quality of this puppy?
And is this medium coat?
Also I want to know what coat colour he has right now and how will he look /what will it grow into(coat color and length; if attach a probable/possible pic from internet) in the future


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Did you already get a dog or are you researching?

Why do want GSD?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

drparker151 said:


> Did you already get a dog or are you researching?
> 
> Why do want GSD?


I have edited my post now
Plz if u can read again and help


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> What do you want to know?


I have attached the pics 
Pls read post again ..


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like a purebred GSD. Have you seen the parents? He will probably be black and tan. No idea about his coat. They change so much as they grow up. Also we cannot see the "quality" of the pup.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks like a purebred GSD. Have you seen the parents? He will probably be black and tan. No idea about his coat. They change so much as they grow up. Also we cannot see the "quality" of the pup.


Thanks 
I just wanted to know is he stock coat or medium coat?
And he's a black mask 
Right?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

There is no way to tell quality of a puppy from pictures alone. It's like if I showed you a picture of someone and asked you if you thought they were a good person or a serial killer, there is no way to know that from a picture.

Are the parents health tested, hips, elbows, DM, ect..., are they titled in sport or conformation or are they working dogs? What attracted you to the breeder besides color and availability of a puppy?


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Bramble said:


> There is no way to tell quality of a puppy from pictures alone. It's like if I showed you a picture of someone and asked you if you thought they were a good person or a serial killer, there is no way to know that from a picture.
> 
> Are the parents health tested, hips, elbows, DM, ect..., are they titled in sport or conformation or are they working dogs? What attracted you to the breeder besides color and availability of a puppy?


Bro parents are fine 
I think everything about their health is checked 
And here in Pakistan 99% are show class.
Working class is not found 
It's also a show class puppy.
As this is my first dog purchase, idk exactly about the purity of it.

Can you determine from these pictures that is this purebred?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

We can’t tell from a puppy picture. Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Cute puppy, but please wait until he's at least 8 weeks to take him home. It is impossible to tell much at that age, you have to go by the paperwork that gives you information about his breeding and health. His coat will change color, but there is no way to know from what to what. It may also grow longer or shorter, no way to predict that either. You can get a DNA test that will tell you if he's purebred and his general breeding. If you include the health info it will tell you if he carries the genes for some specific problems, like hip dysplasia (HD) or degenerative mylopathy (DM). You should try to avoid those things, the dogs suffer terrible with them. If you want to see what he'll look like as an adult you just have to wait and see or estimate from what his parents look like. If he's got a lot of German Shepherd DNA, he will probably look like a German Shepherd. But the bottom line is your dog is your dog and you will love him no matter what and he will be your best friend.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> Cute puppy, but please wait until he's at least 8 weeks to take him home. It is impossible to tell much at that age, you have to go by the paperwork that gives you information about his breeding and health. His coat will change color, but there is no way to know from what to what. It may also grow longer or shorter, no way to predict that either. You can get a DNA test that will tell you if he's purebred and his general breeding. If you include the health info it will tell you if he carries the genes for some specific problems, like hip dysplasia (HD) or degenerative mylopathy (DM). You should try to avoid those things, the dogs suffer terrible with them. If you want to see what he'll look like as an adult you just have to wait and see or estimate from what his parents look like. If he's got a lot of German Shepherd DNA, he will probably look like a German Shepherd. But the bottom line is your dog is your dog and you will love him no matter what and he will be your best friend.


Thank you so much brother.


----------

